# Use Old iMac as an External Monitor ?



## djbeta (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi there,

Is it possible to use an iMac  (g4)  that has a broken hard drive as an external monitor for another computer ?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 18, 2008)

Only if you know your way around the innards of electronic devices.

There is no easy way to do that without simply ripping the monitor out of the base and fashioning up a VGA or DVI connector to it... something that would require electrician and soldering skills.


----------

